

US PayPal users face marketing robot cold calls - adzicg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33009774

======
jds375
User u/slowboarding on reddit gave a good explanation for why this policy is
in place:

"Here is to Hoping this doesn't get buried because I know EXACTLY why they are
doing this. TCPA legislation is ridiculous and it basically prevents the use
of auto dialers for anything including texting or calling you when explicit
consent is given. Look up some of the lawsuits on this stuff it's bull. For
instance if you give PayPal your number and explicit consent to text it and
lets say you fat fingered it and they text the wrong number. That's a
$1500-$5000 fine for them for ONE mistake and that's not including legal costs
when someone sues them for it. And there are a TON of scumbags suing for this
right now. To;Dr- they're not evil they are protecting against people who make
a living filing lawsuits on outdated TCPA legislation."[1]

[1] -
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/38hkhb/paypal_ac...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/38hkhb/paypal_accept_robocalls_and_automated_texts_or/crv91q1)

